# Marantz PM-7000 Problemas con el encendido.



## mos-fet (Sep 28, 2009)

Hola,
hace unos dias detecté mucho retardo en la activación de los altavoces en un amplificador Marantz PM--7000.
En caliente parecia que el retardo era mas o menos el correcto (unos 5 - 6 segundos) pero en frio llegaba a tardar casi 1 minuto en activar el relé de los altavoces.
Estuve mirando el esquema y opté por cambiar todos los condensadores gordos ( los de  47uF y el de 1uF ) asociados al circuito de protección TA7317P. La operación fue sencilla, ya que el circuito está en una plaquita conectada a la principal, pero el problema no se solucionó. El retardo del encendido continuaba siendo muy largo y en algunas ocasiones se llegaba a oír algún ruido molesto en los altavoces.

Me puse a tomar medidas de tensiones en el conector de la placa de protección y sin querer hice un cruce entre las patas 3 y 4 del conector 1252  (patas -PWC y RLY) . A partir de ese momento, la conexión del relé es instantána con el peligroso PLOP en el altavoz que de momento estoy evitando gracias a unos switch que permiten conectar y desconectar los altavoces.

(En -PWD deberiamos tener -48V según esquema.)

¿Es posible que me haya cargado el TATA7317P? De todas manera, por lo poco que cuesta mañana iré a por un recambio.

¿Se os ocurre algún otro componente que pueda se causante del problema?

Después de leer este otro hilo con problema parecido, había pensado en cambiar el condensador 2209 (pag 10 I-15). ¿Podría ser?

PD: Adjunto esquema y detalle del circuito de protección. El esquema lo he puesto en megaupload ya que el foro no me permite subir ficheros tan grandes. La URL es: 


Saludos.


----------



## mos-fet (Feb 16, 2010)

Bueno han pasado unos meses y les cuento como ha ido la cosa.

Como ya les comenté estaba mirando el tema del retardo de encendido que no ser reparó cambiando los condensadores y algunas resistencias relacionadas con el circuito de protección.

El retardo de encendido en frío cada vez era mayor, hasta llegar a varios minutos. Luego en caliente, se encendía a los 7s como ha hecho siempre, hasta que ha llegado a un punto que ya no enciende ni esperando media hora.

He pensado que el circuito de protección no debe estar averiado si no que realmente está protegiendo de algo mas gordo. Con lo que me he puesto a mirar tensiones, y ciertamente en uno de los canales de salida, el L, tenía una tensión de -34V donde debería estar a 0V. Efectivamente la protección DC funciona correctamente.

En la siguiente imagen se pueden ver en verde las medidas del canal que funciona bien y en rojo el del canal defectuoso. Los aprox. -34V se miden en toda la área de la zona en rojo.




Entonces, para centrar mas el problema, he levantado las resistencias 3315 y 3313 del canal defectuoso aislando la etapa final de la etapa de ganancia y diferencial.  A partir de ese momento la continua desaparece en la salida y a pesar de que, como es lógico, sigue sin funcionar el canal L, el circuito de protección activa los altavoces a los 7s como había hecho siempre.

He tomado nuevas medidas:




Tiene pinta que el transistor 7263 está cruzado. Pero, ¿como explicaría esto la degradación progresiva en forma de demora en el encendido?

¿Creéis que puede ser este transistor o se os ocurro otra cosa?

Saludos.


----------



## mos-fet (Feb 23, 2010)

Nada, ya está.
al final era una soldadura fría, concretamente la del colector del T 7261. Visualmente no se apreciava nada raro pero el polímetro hizo bien su trabajo. Un punto de soldadura y todo ha vuelto a la normalidad.


----------



## arrivaellobo (Feb 23, 2010)

A mi me paso algo parecido con mi Pioneer A-Z570, tardaba cada vez mas en activarse el relé de protección, y cuando lo hacía, se desconectaba y conectaba aleatoriamente. Resoldé la placa de protección y listo, no ha vuelto a fallar.
Un saludo


----------

